# NBC Olympics selects Canon as their field and studio lens provider for the Tokyo Games



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 8, 2021)

> Canon to Assist NBC Olympics in Providing Viewers with Outstanding 4K UHD and HD Picture Quality During Its Coverage of Tokyo Olympics
> *STAMFORD, CT, June 7, 2021*– NBC Olympics, a division of the NBC Sports Group, has selected Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, to provide a wide variety of 4K UHD and HD Field, Portable and Studio lenses for its production of the Games of the XXXII Olympiad, which take place in Tokyo, Japan, from July 23 – August 8. The announcement was made today by Chip Adams, VP of Venue Engineering, NBC Olympics, and Kazuto Ogawa, President, and CEO of Canon U.S.A., Inc.
> A broad array of Canon broadcast lenses will be used, including the UHD-DIGISUPER 90 long-zoom field lens, which provides outstanding 4K UHD imagery. Canon’s 4K and HD lenses will be at every venue and studio in Tokyo, allowing viewers to see NBC Olympics’ presentation of all the action. In addition, Canon service technicians will be on-site in Tokyo to ensure that...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Jun 8, 2021)

Good job Canon.

I know this article is for NBC USA, but wasn't there talk about 8K broadcast in Japan for the olympics? Whatever happened with that?


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 8, 2021)

NBC is doooooomed 
(Sorry, but it was my turn)


----------



## 12Broncos (Jun 8, 2021)

The Olympics are taking place? That bodes well for a R3 announcement, I hope.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2021)

It's for the 1200mm f/5.6 with a 2xTC because they won't be able to enter the stadium.


----------



## frjmacias (Jun 8, 2021)

12Broncos said:


> The Olympics are taking place? That bodes well for a R3 announcement, I hope.


I was hoping the same. I was holding off on buying a second R5 until I know what the R3 megapixel specs are.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2021)

Typically, Canon provides lenses for the Olympics, Sony provides the cameras.


----------



## jam05 (Jun 8, 2021)

ethanz said:


> Good job Canon.
> 
> I know this article is for NBC USA, but wasn't there talk about 8K broadcast in Japan for the olympics? Whatever happened with that?


Both. There will be both 8k and 4k broadcast. Some broadcasters such as NHK in Japan refer to 8k as "Super high-vision". Those feeds will be available among others.


----------



## WillT (Jun 9, 2021)

I hope NBC focuses on the sports more and the back story less.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 9, 2021)

WillT said:


> I hope NBC focuses on the sports more and the back story less.


It would be nice but I do not think that is part of Canon's new A.I. autofocus system.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 9, 2021)

While this is good Canon news.<P>
Considering I hear that Japan is having SO much trouble with CV...I'm really surprised they are having this.

I thought I read that the US had a travel advisory against going to Japan, or was that recently lifted.

Are they requiring all athletes and coaches to be vaccinated?

Will Japan be able to make back any money with what may potentially be empty stands and arenas?

Anyway, I've read they really have it bad over there for some reason and I'm surprised they are still going to put on that show.

cayenne


----------



## YukiSPhoto (Jun 10, 2021)

cayenne said:


> While this is good Canon news.<P>
> Considering I hear that Japan is having SO much trouble with CV...I'm really surprised they are having this.
> 
> I thought I read that the US had a travel advisory against going to Japan, or was that recently lifted.
> ...


From what I have picked up from the news the IOC is insisting it goes ahead and the government doesn't want to be on the hook for the cost of canceling it on their end.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 10, 2021)

YukiSPhoto said:


> From what I have picked up from the news the IOC is insisting it goes ahead and the government doesn't want to be on the hook for the cost of canceling it on their end.


Japan can tell the IOC to F' off and like it.
I only hope that Japan can use this as leverage to get their people vaccinated.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jun 10, 2021)

The Olympics used to seem like something special. Now, it’s like a plague, that leaves destruction in its money sucking path. There’s a reason that the US and some other countries have decided not to be host sites recently...


----------



## john1970 (Jun 10, 2021)

As much as I like to watch Olympic Games, I still question whether or not these games will proceed. In theory they could delay it another year to 2022 and in a single year we can have both summer and winter Olympic Games.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 10, 2021)

As it happens 2021 would be the first year of the 700th Olympiad (starting at about June 21), had the Ancient Greek games not been put to an end by the Christian Roman emperor Theodosius in 394 (the year after the last such games). To be sure the records of Olympiads after 261 are sketchy and the games may already have fallen on hard times.


----------



## mrfig (Jun 10, 2021)

WillT said:


> I hope NBC focuses on the sports more and the back story less.


I hope just the opposite! I love the back stories! That's what brings some extra meaning to the sacrifice and accomplishments of each of the athletes


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2021)

12Broncos said:


> The Olympics are taking place? That bodes well for a R3 announcement, I hope.


Last I saw volunteers for games had started to resign.


----------

